# agp ati video card model mystery



## fro (Jan 22, 2009)

I received a video card from a a friend that didn't come with a box, drivers disk, or any noticeable model number on the card itself.  I have been looking up every number that exist on the card including the sticker that provides info about the chipboard it is attached to. the info i know about the card is this:

it has an ati sticker on it.
it has an adapter (i believe it said it was 28 pin, but i can't find that page again.  It's square with a slant corner and adapts into vga, svideo, and rca plugs).
i downloaded the atitool 0.26 and installed it.
the ati tool says:  device id 4v66, chipset M9, AGP, catalyst ver:unknown, 64MB, DDR, mem bus width:128bit, active pipelines:4

i've checked device man. and under "other devices" there is a listing for "video controller (vga compatable)" with the yellow circle and black exclamation point on it.
i've also went to ati's website and downloaded a bunch of versions of the catalyst software and attempted to install them and they have all stopped and said: "setup did not find a driver compatible with your current hardware or operation system. setup will now exit".

If anyone has any idea how to find out what this card model is that would be awesome.
Thanks in advance
Fro


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2009)

Post a picture of it?


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 22, 2009)

Go to  control panel  --> system --> device manager -->  VGA properties  -> Details --> Device id ....   Google the PCI/VEN  code ... and  you will find the truth .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

its probably a radeon 9500 64mb


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 22, 2009)

Or ATi Radeon 9550 64MB...


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 22, 2009)

Could be ati 9000 or 9200 64mb.


----------



## fro (Jan 23, 2009)

*mystery resolved*



kiriakost said:


> Go to  control panel  --> system --> device manager -->  VGA properties  -> Details --> Device id ....   Google the PCI/VEN  code ... and  you will find the truth .



thanks a bunch this worked out great.  when i looked up this code it didn't give me the answer exactly but it did point me to a thread from a different msg board where someone was having the exact same problem and the solution.

it turns out he card was distributed with certain dell models ie dimension 4600c it is an "all in wonder 9000 low profile"  on the dell website if you look it up by model it will take you to the download for the driver set (r66845.exe) a patch (DellMCEVideo_CD22c-to-CD24a_Patch.exe) and a cab file that i haven't figured out yet (AIW9LPen.cab) it says to help stabilize the card.

Thanks for all your help in resolving this matter

Fro


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 23, 2009)

Good news after all ...


----------

